# MINT Bowtech Invasion CPX



## killzone69 (Aug 6, 2012)

Selling a MINT Bowtech Invasion CPX 70# and adjustable draw. Limbs have absolutely no chipping and no scratches on rest of the bow.

-Binary Overdrive Cams
-60x custom strings
-Pro-V arrow rest
-Trophy Ridge React Pro Sight
-Crackers custom Grip
-Bone Collector lightweight quiver
-Max Reds arrows with luminox 
-Bowtech Soft Case
-Limbsavers accessories
-8" Stabilizer
-IBO Speed 343
- Brace height 7"

1200obo ..possible trades


----------



## killzone69 (Aug 6, 2012)

$1050


----------



## killzone69 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sold


----------



## TSW (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice bow. I’m trying to get my 20 posts so I can view the classifieds. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Denis V (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice bow, is it better than Elite


----------

